# Norfolk reducing ivf free cycles.



## mj1989 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.lowestoftjournal.co.uk/mobile/news/disappointment_over_changes_to_nhs_funding_rules_for_ivf_treatment_in_norfolk_1_3619858


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

So unfair!
We were inky offered one cycle anyway, in our borough. But it seems there's plans to make this the standard everywhere!
I wonder how they actually decide to budget. I mean boob jobs and tummy tucks are still available!


----------



## Fitness Fanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know when these will kick in?

Also is it your address or the hospital you are going through that determines how many you get? I live in south norfolk but have been referred from James Paget which is in Great Yarmouth which has kept it at 3 goes?


----------



## mj1989 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello I'm not sure. It was only by chance I saw it. Doesn't seem to have much info at the mo. as you know I'm in suffolk. But again will be under JP if we get referred for ivf. Hopefully the fact Great Yarmouth and waveney are sticking with 3 will work in your favour. 

M x


----------

